# Hellermann Sleeve Size?



## ryanswiftjoyner (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi there ControlBoothers,

I am ordering my first Hellermann tool and sleeves for use with Countryman B3 mics and was wondering if anyone had a suggested size for the Hellermann sleeves? Seems like something between H12 and H20? Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------



## FMEng (Sep 4, 2013)

Some translation might be in order, since I had to look up "Hellermann tool." Apparently, this is a cable tie tool and "sleeves" are cable ties. Do I have that right? You'll have to tell us what an H12 is.


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 4, 2013)

FMEng said:


> Some translation might be in order, since I had to look up "Hellermann tool." Apparently, this is a cable tie tool and "sleeves" are cable ties. Do I have that right? You'll have to tell us what an H12 is.



In addition, why are you zip tying B3's?


----------



## Stookeybrd (Sep 4, 2013)

For everyone uninitiated with the Hellerman tool, we had a great thread about mic rigging a while ago here on CB. Here it is. It's a very specialized tool for adding 1" elastic tubing to lavalier rigs for theatrical purposes.

H16 is my go to size, and for connectors and such H20 is fine. They will stretch plenty, and you want them to be snug or else they don't hold onto the wire.


----------



## FMEng (Sep 5, 2013)

Dead links in the old post.


----------



## ryanswiftjoyner (Sep 6, 2013)

Stookeybrd said:


> For everyone uninitiated with the Hellerman tool, we had a great thread about mic rigging a while ago here on CB. Here it is. It's a very specialized tool for adding 1" elastic tubing to lavalier rigs for theatrical purposes.
> 
> H16 is my go to size, and for connectors and such H20 is fine. They will stretch plenty, and you want them to be snug or else they don't hold onto the wire.




Thanks! I ended up going with H20 since I was a tight schedule, glad to know you think they will work out fine.

For the others here is a link to some info about the type of micing I am doing. The top picture is of a Hellermann tool.:Low-Tech Must-Haves In Your Wireless Mics Toolkit | Sound Tech: Wireless Dressing | Gear content from Live Design Magazine


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't find the tool or the sleeves on the Hellerman site.


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.shrinkshop.com/index.php/shop/browse/Standard Elastomeric<br> Sleeving Application Tools this is the tool in question.

If the size you get ends up being a tad too small, this is going to sound odd but chew on the sleeves for a little bit. That and some vaseline on the hellerman tool will make things to easier.


----------

